# Verbo ir



## Oliveiratadeu

Há os que não aceitam nem em fala. Existe mesmo diferença? Dizem que um é futuro próximo e outro, distante, em se tratando desse tempo verbal. Mas na realidade isso não existe, é impossível. Por que esses tempos não são aceites em registros formais?

Eu a amarei.
Eu vou amá-la.

Eu faria isso.
Eu iria fazer isso.

Eu ia fazer isso.

Eu fui fazer isso.
Eu havia ido (fora) fazer isso.

Vamos fazer isso.
Façamos isso.


----------



## visconde

Oliveiratadeu said:


> Por que esses tempos não são aceites em registros formais?


Por mera tradição, costume, repetição, desejo de reconhecimento, desejo de distinção e daí para baixo.


----------



## guihenning

Não são? Eu nunca vi rejeição a eles, embora perceba que no registro formal se dê preferência à forma sintética. Também não entendo essa prepotência  e rejeição à forma com "ir". Não é como se o português e as suas irmãs tivessem uma forma do futuro propriamente dito, como tinha o latim, o que temos é o infinitivo aglutinado ao verbo "haver" conjugado.
_comer + hei_ > comerei
manger + ai > mangerai
andar + he > andaré
parlare + ho > parlerò
…
Esse futuro com _andare/ir/ir/aller _aparentemente já acontecia em latim vulgar, porque aparece em quase todas as neolatinas, com a exceção, parece, do romeno e do romanche, este último é chute no escuro. Eu deveria pesquisar antes de dizer, mas de todo o modo é possível que não faça futuro perifrástico.
As outras formas como o futuro do pretérito são formadas com "ir" de todo o modo, mas não as vejo sofrer muita rejeição, só essa censura invisível que dá preferência às formas não-sintéticas.


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

guihenning said:


> Não são? Eu nunca vi rejeição a eles, embora perceba que no registro formal se dê preferência à forma sintética. Também não entendo essa prepotência  e rejeição à forma com "ir". Não é como se o português e as suas irmãs tivessem uma forma do futuro propriamente dito, como tinha o latim, o que temos é o infinitivo aglutinado ao verbo "haver" conjugado.
> _comer + hei_ > comerei
> manger + ai > mangerai
> andar + he > andaré
> parlare + ho > parlerò
> …
> Esse futuro com _andare/ir/ir/aller _aparentemente já acontecia em latim vulgar, porque aparece em quase todas as neolatinas, com a exceção, parece, do romeno e do romanche, este último é chute no escuro. Eu deveria pesquisar antes de dizer, mas de todo o modo é possível que não faça futuro perifrástico.
> As outras formas como o futuro do pretérito são formadas com "ir" de todo o modo, mas não as vejo sofrer muita rejeição, só essa censura invisível que dá preferência às formas não-sintéticas.


 
E, no caso, do imperativo, que esqueci de pôr? 
  Se forem aceites, digamos, como diferenciá-los dos outros tempos?

Vamos fazer (façamos) natação, cara.
Vamos fazer (faremos) natação, cara.
Vamos fazer (fazemos) natação, cara.

Parece que a linguagem fica só na intenção e na cabeça de quem fale, subjetiva a beça. Isso não torna mais difícil o idioma?


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

Uma alternativa a "vou fazer" é "hei de fazer", não? Às vezes em textos formais eu vejo isso, "hei de fazer".


----------



## englishmania

Oliveiratadeu said:


> Uma alternativa a "vou fazer" é "hei de fazer", não? Às vezes em textos formais eu vejo isso, "hei de fazer".


Não têm o mesmo sentido. "Hei de fazer" é uma intenção, uma ideia de algo que quero fazer no futuro mas sem certezas. Quando se diz "vou fazer" já há mais certeza, como se fosse uma decisão/plano.


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

englishmania said:


> Não têm o mesmo sentido. "Hei de fazer" é uma intenção, uma ideia de algo que quero fazer no futuro mas sem certezas. Quando se diz "vou fazer" já há mais certeza, como se fosse uma decisão/plano.


 
   Mas a senhora de certo concorda que não existe diferença de futuro próximo e futuro longínquo: tudo que se faça nessa terrinha é incerto. Futuro é intenção sem peso e distinção de tempo.
  No caso da certeza da ação que ainda não ocorreu, não caberá melhor o presente do indicativo?
  Enfim, essas distinções de futuro creio que se manifestem por quem queira mostrar-se tolerante com outras formas sem abolir a que usa. Não será medo de que a forma composta vença totalmente?


----------



## englishmania

Oliveiratadeu said:


> Mas a senhora de certo concorda que não existe diferença de futuro próximo e futuro longínquo: tudo que se faça nessa terrinha é incerto. Futuro é intenção sem peso e distinção de tempo.
> No caso da certeza da ação que ainda não ocorreu, não caberá melhor o presente do indicativo?
> Enfim, essas distinções de futuro creio que se manifestem por quem queira mostrar-se tolerante com outras formas sem abolir a que usa. Não será medo de que a forma composta vença totalmente?


Para mim, é evidente que estas duas formas têm um valor de futuro diferente.

Exemplos de futuro com “ir+infinitivo”, presente do indicativo e “haver de”:

-Aonde vais?
-Vou ao supermercado. Tenho de comprar água. E tu?
-Vou buscar os meus filhos à escola.


- Para a semana, tenho uma consulta.
- Em que dia?
- Na terça.
- Eu vou fazer um exame na quinta.


Não me parece possível dizer “hei de” com uma expressão de tempo exata. Associo “hei de” à ideia de incerteza tempora/“um dia”.

- Vou-me inscrever num curso de mandarim. Começo na próxima semana.
- Dizem que é difícil!
- Sim, mas eu hei de aprender qualquer coisa!

- Um dia ainda hei de ir ao Brasil.




> c) «Hei de comprar um carro.»
> d) «Vou comprar um carro.»


Não nota diferença?


----------



## guihenning

„Hei de“ não me é a construção mais prosaica do mundo, mas nunca a associo a uma forma propriamente de futuro e sim a uma vontade, a um forte desejo, até a uma promessa ou aspiração que acontecerão num futuro indeterminado.

«Eu hei de vencer na vida!», «pois ainda hei de  te provar o contrário», «mas um dia ainda hei de falar alemão fluente», «hei de fazê-lo feliz um dia!», etc

No mesmo molde do que diz englishmania e todos os exemplos que encontrar dessa construção carregam esse sentido de indefinição e/ou vontade. Não é exatamente uma questão de opinião e sim que os valores de futuro são diferentes entre esta construção e o futuro simples, quer a forma sintética, quer a forma com “ir” como auxiliar.


----------



## visconde

Discordo de guihenning e englishmania. O sentido de intenção supostamente atribuído a 'hei de' não vem da expressão ela mesma mas do contexto _proposicional_ em que ela se encontra. Prova: a substituição 'hei de' pela forma sintética ou analítica do futuro preserva a noção de intenção:
​Eu hei de vencer na vida!​Vou vencer na vida!​Vencerei na vida!​​pois ainda hei de te provar o contrário​pois ainda vou te provar o contrário​pois ainda te provarei o contrário​​mas um dia ainda hei de falar alemão fluente​mas um dia ainda vou falar alemão fluente​mas um dia ainda falarei alemão fluente​​hei de fazê-lo feliz um dia​vou fazê-lo feliz um dia​o farei feliz um dia.​
E é perfeitamente possível usar 'hei de' sem qualquer noção de intenção e também para acontecimentos necessários.

Essa estrela há de explodir um dia.​Há de chover em outubro.​Essa moda há de passar.​Hei de morrer um dia.​


----------



## Carfer

visconde said:


> Discordo de guihenning e englishmania. O sentido de intenção supostamente atribuído a 'hei de' não vem da expressão ela mesma mas do contexto _proposicional_ em que ela se encontra. Prova: a substituição 'hei de' pela forma sintética ou analítica do futuro preserva a noção de intenção:
> ​Eu hei de vencer na vida!​Vou vencer na vida!​Vencerei na vida!​​pois ainda hei de te provar o contrário​pois ainda vou te provar o contrário​pois ainda te provarei o contrário​​mas um dia ainda hei de falar alemão fluente​mas um dia ainda vou falar alemão fluente​mas um dia ainda falarei alemão fluente​​hei de fazê-lo feliz um dia​vou fazê-lo feliz um dia​o farei feliz um dia.​
> E é perfeitamente possível usar 'hei de' sem qualquer noção de intenção e também para acontecimentos necessários.
> 
> Essa estrela há de explodir um dia.​Há de chover em outubro.​Essa moda há de passar.​Hei de morrer um dia.​



Com a última parte, concordo. '_Hei-de_' nem sempre traduz uma intenção, pode efectivamente usar-se para significar uma necessidade ou até um dever ou obrigação, mas entre '_hei-de vencer na vida_' e '_vou vencer na vida_' vai a diferença entre o desejo ou a intenção e a certeza.



Oliveiratadeu said:


> Mas o senhor de certo concorda que não existe diferença de futuro próximo e futuro longínquo: tudo que se faça nessa terrinha é incerto. Futuro é intensão sem peso e distinção de tempo.



Não há? O que vai acontecer dentro de dez minutos ou daqui a mil anos têm o mesmo peso e o mesmo grau de certeza?


----------



## visconde

Carfer said:


> Não há? O que vai acontecer dentro de dez minutos ou daqui a mil anos têm o mesmo peso e o mesmo grau de certeza?


Não é a distância no tempo o que confere o grau de certeza. É a natureza do acontecimento. Que daqui a mil anos o Sol estará brilhando é mais certo do que aquela folha naquele galho da árvore ali cair nos próximos dez minutos. Ancorar todas essas diferenças epistêmicas e metafísicas do futuro numa palavrinha ou locução é sobrecarregar a língua com um peso que ela não consegue sustentar.


Carfer said:


> ]...] mas entre '_hei-de vencer na vida_' e '_vou vencer na vida_' vai a diferença entre o desejo ou a intenção e a certeza.


'Vou vencer na vida' é uma profecia? Para mim é expressão de intenção ou desejo do mesmo jeito.


----------



## Tony100000

Ir (no Presente) + verbo (Infinitivo) = Futuro Imediato
*Vou comer uma sopa*

Usar simplesmente o verbo ir no Presente também pode indicar um Futuro Imediato
*Vou à escola amanhã
Ele vai à escola todos os dias *(Neste caso, indica o Presente, um hábito)

Verbo no Futuro = Futuro do Presente
(Usado para falar de ações ou acontecimentos que provável ou certamente ocorrerão no futuro)
*Comerei uma sopa*

Presente do Indicativo de haver + de + Infinitivo do verbo
(Sublinha a intenção do falante, uma decisão - Futuro Perifrástico)
*Hei de comer um sopa*


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

englishmania said:


> Para mim, é evidente que estas duas formas têm um valor de futuro diferente.
> 
> Exemplos de futuro com “ir+infinitivo”, presente do indicativo e “haver de”:
> 
> -Aonde vais?
> -Vou ao supermercado. Tenho de comprar água. E tu?
> -Vou buscar os meus filhos à escola.
> 
> 
> - Para a semana, tenho uma consulta.
> - Em que dia?
> - Na terça.
> - Eu vou fazer um exame na quinta.
> 
> 
> Não me parece possível dizer “hei de” com uma expressão de tempo exata. Associo “hei de” à ideia de incerteza tempora/“um dia”.
> 
> - Vou-me inscrever num curso de mandarim. Começo na próxima semana.
> - Dizem que é difícil!
> - Sim, mas eu hei de aprender qualquer coisa!
> 
> - Um dia ainda hei de ir ao Brasil.
> 
> 
> 
> Não nota diferença?



Obrigado pelas correções do texto.

Formas de futuro:

Amanhã comerei maça.
Amanhã vou comer maça.
Amanhã hei de comer maça.
Amanhã como maça.

A primeira e a terceira formas não são correntes.

E a distinção entre futuro próximo e distante não existe na realidade nem no Brasil. Até podemos traçá-la entre a segunda e a quarta forma, mas não sei de certo se a última é tão usada.



visconde said:


> Não é a distância no tempo o que confere o grau de certeza. É a natureza do acontecimento. Que daqui a mil anos o Sol estará brilhando é mais certo do que aquela folha naquele galho da árvore ali cair nos próximos dez minutos. Ancorar todas essas diferenças epistêmicas e metafísicas do futuro numa palavrinha ou locução é sobrecarregar a língua com um peso que ela não consegue sustentar.
> 'Vou vencer na vida' é uma profecia? Para mim é expressão de intenção ou desejo do mesmo jeito.




  Não coloco na palavra e sim na realidade. Se a palavra serve de instrumento à compreensão da realidade, não pode haver duas formas de futuro, porque na realidade não existem dois futuros. Pode haver futuro e presente como hábito, que parece futuro mas não é.


----------



## visconde

Oliveiratadeu said:


> Não coloco na palavra e sim na realidade. Se a palavra serve de instrumento à compreensão da realidade, não pode haver duas formas de futuro, porque na realidade não existem dois futuros. Pode haver futuro e presente como hábito, que parece futuro mas não é.


Concordo. Temos o hábito de ler, na estrutura da língua, a estrutura da realidade. Nem sempre funciona. O mesmo vale para as distinções epistêmicas, os graus de certeza: não há correspondência unívoca entre graus de certeza e formas da língua. Essas coisas se determinam noutros planos.

O sol vai nascer amanhã.
O sol nascerá amanhã.
O sol há de nascer amanhã.
O sol nasce amanhã.

É um mesmo evento que torna essas frases verdadeiras: o nascimento do sol amanhã. E é o mesmo grau de certeza atrás delas: alta probabilidade.


----------



## englishmania

Oliveiratadeu said:


> não pode haver duas formas de futuro, porque na realidade não existem dois futuros.



Em inglês, há 3 formas de expressar o futuro. Não digo que seja igual em português, porque não é, mas não podemos negar que dizer "vou fazer" e "hei de fazer" não expressam o mesmo, pelo menos na maioria dos casos.



visconde said:


> E é perfeitamente possível usar 'hei de' sem qualquer noção de intenção e também para acontecimentos necessários.
> 
> Essa estrela há de explodir um dia.
> Há de chover em outubro.
> Essa moda há de passar.
> Hei de morrer um dia.



Para mim, aqui está presente a ideia de que algo acontecerá no futuro (ou é provável que aconteça), mas não se sabe quando. Daí eu ter dito que com "hei de " não é usual empregarem-se expressões de tempo exatas.



visconde said:


> O sentido de intenção supostamente atribuído a 'hei de' não vem da expressão ela mesma mas do contexto _proposicional_ em que ela se encontra.



E o contexto não é importante? Quando dizemos "Amanhã vou à biblioteca" ou "Na segunda-feira vou correr" expressamos algo que não poderíamos expressar com a forma "hei de". Não é comum dizermos "Na segunda-feira _hei de_ correr"...

Podemos dizer "Um dia hei de conseguir!" e "Um dia vou conseguir!". Na minha opinião, o facto de podermos usar "um dia" com várias formas de futuro não significa que "hei de" é/seja igual a "vou fazer", apenas significa que "vou fazer" é mais flexível e abrangente.


----------



## jazyk

Eu não como nem hoje, nem comerei nem vou comer nem hei de comer maça nem amanhã nem nunca.


----------



## englishmania

(Do site ciberdúvidas)



> O complexo verbal formado por *haver de *+ infinitivo pode, de facto, suscitar várias leituras.
> 
> Tipicamente, expressa um valor temporal de futuridade relativamente ao momento da enunciação:
> (1) «Amanhã, ele há de telefonar ao treinador.»
> 
> À leitura temporal, o verbo auxiliar *haver* pode ainda associar valores modais diversificados
> (i) a necessidade ou obrigação: «Ele há de pagar esta dívida»;
> (ii) o desejo: «Eu hei de ir a Paris»;
> (iii) o compromisso: «Logo que termine, hei de ir ter contigo»;
> (iv) o conselho: «Havias de estudar»;
> (v) a incerteza: «O livro há de ser bom»
> 
> (...) com valor de obrigação 2) Tu hás de arrumar o teu quarto durante a tarde.






> (...) atribui-se a «haver de» um valor modal que marca uma intenção ou um vaticínio sobre uma situação ou acontecimentos futuros («hei de vencer»; «há de haver fome»).
> 
> 
> Note-se que _haver_ como auxiliar numa perífrase verbal pode ser usado noutros tempos verbais, com novas significações: «seguido de _de_ mais pres. do infinitivo de outro v., exprime futuridade promissiva com idéia de
> 1) `desejar com intensidade´: _haveremos de lá chegar_; _hás de pagar o mal que fizeste_; _há de haver dinheiro para nós ali_
> 2) `ter fatalmente de´: _todos havemos de morrer_
> 3) `ser do propósito (de alguém)´: _haveríamos de comer todas aquelas delícias_; _decidiu que haveria de ir; nunca hei de lá voltar_
> c) se o v. está num tempo passado, o valor promissivo atenua-se, passando a expressar um dever ou uma possibilidade ou uma dúvida: _por que havia ela de empanturrar-se de doces?_; _se tivesse estado entre nós antes, haveria de nos apoiar agora_; _haviam de ser umas onze horas_; _haviam de ali viver umas cinco pessoas
> (Dicionário Houaiss, 2001)_


----------



## visconde

O curioso a respeito desses futuros supostamente diferentes é que ninguém é corrigido por outros falantes por ter empregado uma forma do futuro em vez da outra:

— Quando me aposentar, vou viajar pela África.
— Desculpe, você quis dizer que viajará, não que vai viajar, pela África, não?
— Não, não, você não entendeu, eu hei de viajar pela África quando me aposentar.

Esse tipo de correção não ocorre. A distinção é vazia em português. O Tadeu tem razão.


----------



## guihenning

Tanto quanto sei só há dois futuros em português, o real e o subjuntivo. Porém, apenas com „haver de“ enxergo uma forte intenção ou vaticínio sem que o contexto seja absolutamente determinante, advérbios de tempo e o escambau. As outras formas podem ou não expressar a mesma coisa, mas apenas esta comporta ambas as possibilidades a depender da maneira como a fraseamos.
Perdi o fio da meada quando se consideraram hipóteses de haver mais dum futuro na lusofonia que não seja o do subjuntivo. Aparentemente o uso é que dá a impressão de que há um futuro mais imediato do que o outro, mas a formas são absolutamente equivalentes, pelo menos a com o auxiliar „ir“ e a forma sintética do verbo principal.
Ou não?


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

guihenning said:


> Tanto quanto sei só há dois futuros em português, o real e o subjuntivo. Porém, apenas com „haver de“ enxergo uma forte intenção ou vaticínio sem que o contexto seja absolutamente determinante, advérbios de tempo e o escambau. As outras formas podem ou não expressar a mesma coisa, mas apenas esta comporta ambas as possibilidades a depender da maneira como a fraseamos.
> Perdi o fio da meada quando se consideraram hipóteses de haver mais dum futuro na lusofonia que não seja o do subjuntivo. Aparentemente o uso é que dá a impressão de que há um futuro mais imediato do que o outro, mas a formas são absolutamente equivalentes, pelo menos a com o auxiliar „ir“ e a forma sintética do verbo principal.
> Ou não?




Certamente.


----------



## visconde

guihenning said:


> Tanto quanto sei só há dois futuros em português, o real e o subjuntivo.


A rigor, três: do presente, do pretérito e do subjuntivo. Mas a confusão é esta mesma: há x maneiras diferentes de exprimir o futuro, logo há x tipos diferentes de futuro.



guihenning said:


> Porém, apenas com „haver de“ enxergo uma forte intenção ou vaticínio sem que o contexto seja absolutamente determinante, advérbios de tempo e o escambau.


Não. Você *há de* ter-se equivocado. Mesmo no caso de 'haver de', contexto, advérbios e escambau são absolutamente determinantes.


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

Eis o exemplo em Tempo-será, de Manuel Bandeira:

   A Eternidade está longe
   (Menos longe que o estirão
   Que existe entre o meu desejo
   E a palma de minha mão).

   Um dia serei feliz?
   Sim, mas NÃO HÁ DE SER JÁ:
   A Eternidade está longe,
   Brinca de tempo-será.


----------



## englishmania

guihenning said:


> Aparentemente o uso é que dá a impressão de que há um futuro mais imediato do que o outro, mas a formas são absolutamente equivalentes, pelo menos a com o auxiliar „ir“ e a forma sintética do verbo principal.
> Ou não?



Parece-me que têm o mesmo sentido, mas o seu uso é bem diferente. Em Portugal, não se diz "Amanhã comprarei um telemóvel novo", coloquialmente, entre amigos. Tal soaria bastante estranho. O futuro do indicativo é usado em contextos mais formais, por exemplo, num discurso ou em literatura.
No dia a dia, as pessoas dizem "Amanhã vou comprar um telemóvel novo".


----------



## Carfer

visconde said:


> 'Vou vencer na vida' é uma profecia? Para mim é expressão de intenção ou desejo do mesmo jeito.



Não, não é uma profecia, é a expressão de uma certeza subjectiva, de um convencimento, de um propósito firme. Se algum dia se concretizará, bem... isso ninguém pode garantir, mas, na cabeça do falante, é isso que ele pensa que acontecerá.


Oliveiratadeu said:


> Formas de futuro:
> 
> Amanhã comerei maçã.
> Amanhã vou comer maçã.
> Amanhã hei de comer maçã.
> Amanhã como maçã.
> 
> A primeira e a terceira formas não são correntes.



Em Portugal, são.


----------



## guihenning

visconde said:


> A rigor, três: do presente, do pretérito e do subjuntivo. Mas a confusão é esta mesma: há x maneiras diferentes de exprimir o futuro, logo há x tipos diferentes de futuro.
> 
> 
> Não. Você *há de* ter-se equivocado. Mesmo no caso de 'haver de', contexto, advérbios e escambau são absolutamente determinantes.


Nem atentei ao futuro do pretérito porque nem me lembrava mais dessa nomenclatura. Condicional me parece mais cabível, mas isto é outro assunto.

Então, eu não sei… Talvez por não me ser a construção mais prosaica eu queira lhe dar um sentido a mais, mas ainda assim… Penso que a intenção do falante seja reforçada quando escolhe "hei de ser feliz nesta vida!" a "vou ser feliz nesta vida!" e não só: a escolha duma forma pela outra por si só já indica, normalmente, que uma tem um valor que a outra não tem. Mas acho que talvez eu esteja procurando chifre em cabeça de cavalo.



Oliveiratadeu said:


> Formas de futuro:
> 
> Amanhã comerei maça.
> Amanhã vou comer maça.
> Amanhã hei de comer maça.
> Amanhã como maça.
> 
> A primeira e a terceira formas não são correntes.


Claro que são:

Amanhã faremos a seleção dos candidatos
Amanhã começarão os jogos olímpicos
Bancários entrarão em greve amanhã
Vou é ir dormir, amanhã acordo cedo
Hmm, não vou poder: amanhã viajo à noitinha

É verdade que na oralidade o futuro sintético é bem menos usado que o perifrástico, mas ocorre.


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

Olhastes o poema do Bandeira, senhores? A construção "haver de + infinitivo" é usada como sinônimo de "vou + infinitivo".


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

E quanto ao quarto comentário meu?


----------



## machadinho

Oliveiratadeu said:


> Olhastes o poema do Bandeira, senhores? A construção "haver de + infinitivo" é usada como sinônimo de "vou + infinitivo".


É o contrário. 'Haver de chover' é mais básico do que 'vai chover'.

Vai chover *porque* há de chover.​Choverá *porque* há de chover.​Chove amanhã *porque* há de chover.​
Vai acontecer ou acontecerá porque é (naturalmente ou psicologicamente ou socialmente ou economicamente ou moralmente etc.) necessário que assim seja.

Ver a etimologia de 'futuro': em latim, _futurum_ é o neutro do particípio futuro de _sum_ no nominativo: o que há de ser.


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> Então, eu não sei… Talvez por não me ser a construção mais prosaica eu queira lhe dar um sentido a mais, mas ainda assim… Penso que a intenção do falante seja reforçada quando escolhe "hei de ser feliz nesta vida!" a "vou ser feliz nesta vida!" e não só: a escolha duma forma pela outra por si só já indica, normalmente, que uma tem um valor que a outra não tem.


Sim, uma tem o valor de _necessidade; _a outra não. Quanto ao reforço da intenção do falante, entendo, mas repare que tal só ocorre na primeira pessoa do singular. Coloque na segunda ou terceira, e o reforço se atenua.

Eu hei de conseguir.​Ela há de conseguir.​​No plural, então, nem se fala.

O sentido dum verbo pode variar com a conjugação? Acho que não. O sentido deve permanecer o mesmo em conjugações diferentes. Ora, a necessidade permanece; o reforço da intenção não. Portanto a necessidade pertence, talvez, ao sentido do termo mas o reforço da intenção certamente não. O reforço da intenção é pragmático, não é semântico.

Concordo que 'hei de ser feliz' seja diferente de 'vou ser feliz'. Só discordo da diferença.


----------

